# Must watch these videos



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK0l2tqF ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2F4EFYM ... re=related


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

Whoa! Hedgehog's got the new flat screen!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahahaha, isn't Parry Gripp amazing?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love those videos and started watching Parry Gripp when I came across him while researching hedgehogs lol I was looking for hedgehog videos and his came up and it was love ever since


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

i thought it was sooo funny and it totally made my day!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I've seen a lot of Parry Gripp's, stuff, he's hilarious. There's something very wrong with that man, but I love him for it. <3


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

i showed them to my bf and he said said why do you guys give toilet paper rolls to your hedgie lol


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

So cute, the kids I babysit this weekend are going to love these videos.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Jtm1eN ... re=related
how about this lol


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

<--- this one is mean!


----------



## Josiane (Jun 7, 2010)

The first video "Boogie boogie hedgehog" is the reason why my boyfriend insisted for over a month that I name my hedgie "Boogie". That didn't happen.  

Cute video anyways


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

lol thats funny Josh wanted to name Fabio Sonic and dye him blue lol they wasnt gonna happen


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My girlfriend keeps trying to name my hedgehogs Boogie. And no Hedgehog should be named Sonic, I'm sorry, I am a fan of the games and its probably in part one reason I got into hedgehogs, but I love reading comments on youtubes under the hedgehog videos and you see that on everyone one, either a comment about Sonic or that they want a hedgehog and call it Sonic, and dye'em blue.

Its like I work in the Bagged Ice Industry, and boy do I love it when people say "Bet that's a cool job." or "The Iceman Cometh." Doesn't ever grow old. :roll:


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> And no Hedgehog should be named Sonic


My sister told me I should have named Winston "Sonic". I told her that Sonic is to hedgehogs as John Smith is to humans. It's almost worse though. At least nobody wants to go around dying people named John a different colour...


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

yea I liked Fabio better than Sonic


----------

